# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  παραξενο προβλημα με σκουπα bosch

## ΔΙΑΣ

γεια σε ολους θελω την βοηθεια σας το προβλημα ειναι οτι η ηλεκτρικη σκουπα δεν λειτουργουσε  επειδη εχω ξανα φτιαξει τη σκουπα ειπα να την ανοιξω η βλαβη ηταν το μοτερ . παω και αγοραζω ενα καινουριο το βαζω.το θεμα ειναι οτι ενω το μοτερ λειτουργει η σκουπα δεν ρουφαει,μετα απο ψαξειμο βρηκα οτι το μοτερ που μου εδωσαν δεν ειναι το ιδιο υπαρχει περιπτωση να θελει το δικο του .η σκουπα ειναι αυτη BSN1700/04 O ΚΩΔΙΚΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΟΤΕΡ του δικου του ειναι 00654191 αυτο που μου εδωσαν ειναι γενικης χρησης  1400w για   bosch.

εχω δει σακουλα αν ειναι τρυπια
σπυραλ αν εναι βουλομενο
κοιταξα αν το μοτερ ειναι ευθηγραμισμενο ειναι
οι στροφες και ανεβενουν και κατεβαινουν
το καπακι αν κλεινει .λες και δεν εγκωβιζει τον αερα, εβγαλα το σπυραλ και εβαλα το χερι μου στην σκουπα ρουφαει πολλει λιγο οταν ομως ανοιξω το καπακι της σκουπας βγαλω το φιλτρο και βαλω το χερι μου απευθειας το μοτερ ρουφαει κανονικα να ειναι λαθος το μοτερ να φταιη η σακουλα αλλα και χωρις σακουλα το ιδιο ευχαριστω.

----------


## vasilimertzani

βαλε και μια τελεια καπου.
πιθανων το μοτερ που πηρες δεν ταιριαζει το στομιο του ωστε να ρουφαει απο τον χωρο που μαζευει η σκουπα.

----------


## ΔΙΑΣ

εχεις δικιο αλλα πανω στο ανχος ξεχασα τις τελειες θα παραγγηλω το δικο του και βλεπω ευχαριστω

----------


## chipakos-original

Μήπως είναι καλύτερα να αγοράσεις μία καινούρια σκούπα...??

----------


## ΔΙΑΣ

γιατι αν ξερεις κατι πες μου

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ισχύει το #2?

----------

